# router+switch



## vinc5nt (13. September 2002)

Hi,
heute bin ich tüchtig am schreiben  naja also ich hab nen router (dsl-router direkt bei der telekom gekauft ) der zu einem switch (5ports auch bei der telekom gekauft ) geht und somit 3 PCs per 100mbit mit dem Internet versorgt. 
Das Prob: er scheint sofern man nicht gerade was im internet macht,d.h. spielen,surfen,saugen,etc. sondern meinetwegen nur icq oder msn an hat die Verbindung zu kappen und brauch dann immer wieder 10min um wieder voll im Inet seien zu können, also der router scheint dann mit dem einen bein im Internet zu stehen, dass andere aber noch offline zuhaben (wenn man nichts richtig online macht). 
wie kann man das beheben, es nervt irgendwie dass er permanent die con bei icq oder msn kappt, sogar wenn man mit welchen schreibt, er scheint also com programme nicht für voll zu nehmen . 
es missglückt mir heute ständig, dass was ich sagen will auch verständlich rüberzubringen, aber vielleicht hat das ja gereicht, sonst bitte fragen, ist kein gravierendes Problem, doch nerven tut es schon.

danke

jetzt muss ich z.b. schon wieder einen neuen browser öffnen um die verbindung wiederherzustellen, sonst würde er ewig rödeln und dann sagen dass ich nicht im inet wäre. 

naja


----------



## Eyewitness (13. September 2002)

Das Problem bei vielen Programmen ist das Übertragungsprotokoll, das benutzt wird. Gerade ICQ und Filesharing Programme sind hinter Routern unbenutzbar, da der Router ja nicht feststellen kann, an welchen der drei Rechner ein hereinkommendes Signal gehen soll. Das Problem ist zumindest bei ICQ soweit mir bekannt nicht lösbar. Bei Filesharingtools könnte man es theoretisch lösen, wenn nur ein Rechner so ein Tool benutzt und man die Signatur der entsprechenden Signale dann beim Switch nur an diesen einzigen Rechner leitet. Dafür brauchst Du aber einen konfigurierbaren Switch, etc. 

Also etwas komplizierter das ganze.


----------



## dave_ (13. September 2002)

also filesharing programme laufen viele (bei mir zB direct connect) problemlos, ist halt einstellungssache, passive mode und es sollte funktionieren. auch icq lief immer gut (habs länger nicht mehr benutzt)

zu deinem problem: vielleicht kannst du irgendwo ein timeout einstellen?
such einmal ein bisschen in deiner konfiguration.
was für ein router ists denn genau?
wahrscheinlich der prestige 310 ?

wenn ja mach mal firmwareupdate, schau auf http://www.zyxel.de


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. September 2002)

Ich denke, es ist der Teledat Komfort Router.

Start -> Ausführen -> Telnet 192.169.0.x <- Routeraddy musst du rauskriegen.
Passwort ist 1234

Im Menue das dann erscheint, kannst du alles verstellen und optimieren, wie auch Flash updaten usw. viel Spaß.

PS: Wieso hast du noch einen Switch dazu?`Der Telekom Router hat doch 4 in Ports...


----------



## vinc5nt (15. September 2002)

also, welchen router ich genau hab weiß ich nicht, (siehe bild ) billo aber egal. Ich weiß aber dass er alleine nur einen port hat, keine 4, d.h. eigentlich 2 einmal für einen anzuschliessenden switch/hub und einen für eine direkte Verbindung zum PC.
Ich weiß dass der router noch richtig dicke einstellmöglichkeiten hat, nur weiß ich erstens nicht genau wie ich dahin komm und 2tens nicht was ich dort dann verstellen dürfte und was nicht. Bisher war ich immer nur im Standart browser gestützten router setup. 
Irgendwie ist das dumm, aber ich hatte keinen plan als wir den router und switch bei der telekom gekauft haben, und nu weiß ich nihtmal was unser router leistet, billig war das alles nicht, aber total teuer auch nicht, daher weiß ich nicht wo ich ihn zu ordnen muss. noch eine sache mittlerweile ist der router bestimmt auch schon so alt wie es die DSL flat gibt ... das wären so 2-3 Jahre oder ??? oder 1-2 ich weiß ich nicht. 
Aber ICQ und so funktioniert generell schon mit routern, bei bekannten, hab ich sogar den router installiert und kalibriert und da läuft alles top - nur haben die den hub im router, was wir nicht haben


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. September 2002)

Ich habe auch einen Router + ICQ und es geht...klar nur die Filesend-Extensions gehen nicht. Der Router blockt die ICQ Ports als Hackerangriff ab. Man muss die also per Hand freischalten.


In deinem Fall:

Handbuch lesen
Connection Timeout auf min 30min stellen.
http://www.netzwerkrouter.de  <- kümmert sich nur darum.

Sorry@tutorials.de


----------



## vinc5nt (16. September 2002)

Vielen dank werde mich mal nachher dort umschauen und informieren ... vielleicht sogar was lernen  ... und ich denke tutorials.de wird dir nicht bösen sein  .... hast doch geholfen


----------



## dave_ (16. September 2002)

den router habe ich gemeint

aussen tonline, innen zyxel!


----------

